# Underprocessed relaxed hair bc of olive oil



## TwinkletOes26 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok i got my hair relaxed today at a salon and it is underprocessed. My stylist says that its because i used olive oil on my hair and scalp before coming in. I used some on my hair and on my scalp bc i am VERY sensitive i always have been lol.

Anywho she carried on about how the relaxer sat in my hair 20 mins and it still wasnt straight. She couldnt do a roller set bc my hair was too "kinky" still so she had to blow it out and flat iron it. She said that mizani relaxer is formulated to use only with other mizani products and the relaxer cant work through the new growth properly bc the olive oil is blocking it.

Now to me something in the milk aint clean. Ive based my scalp with olive oil before for YEARS and never had an issue with the relaxer taking. Is she full of it....or is she telling me the truth?What say you makeuptalk?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 25, 2009)

I found this article on how to relax African American hair. It mentions olive oil.

How to Relax African American Hair Correctly | eHow.com


----------



## Aprill (Jun 25, 2009)

Uh....someone needs their license revoked because you can oil your scalp before relaxing to protect the scalp from burning. That relaxer may have been expired or something, but there is nothing wrong with oil on the scalp.

Makes me wonder what her excuse is for there being an Olive Oil relaxer?


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Jun 25, 2009)

thank you aprill i was making sure i wasnt crazy lol...


----------



## Noir Sakura (Jun 26, 2009)

If you had oil on you actual HAIR, then yes it's possible that it interfered with the relaxer taking. A relaxer needs to lift and penetrate the cuticles in order to break the bonds so your hair can get straightened. If you have oil (or any hair product) on your hair, your cuticles are partly closed/sealed, therefore making it harder for the relaxer penetrate.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Jun 27, 2009)

noir why do they base your scalp b4 relaxing then? Thats what i didnt get if its ok to base with vaseline then why isnt olive oil ok?


----------



## missmignonne (Jun 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *TwinkletOes26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok i got my hair relaxed today at a salon and it is underprocessed. My stylist says that its because i used olive oil on my hair and scalp before coming in. I used some on my hair and on my scalp bc i am VERY sensitive i always have been lol. Well, that's just the thing though... you need to base the scalp while avoiding as much of the hair as possible because while technically you shouldn't relax the hair closer than 1/8 inch to the scalp, during the smoothing process relaxer usually makes its way toward the scalp. Vaseline having a creamy consistency is easier to control than olive oil and therefore easier to keep on the scalp and away from your hair itself. If you got oil on your hair the relaxer wouldn't take properly. However if your stylist is implying that only Mizani's pre-relaxer base works with Mizani relaxer, she probably is just looking for a reason to charge you to subsidize her costs. After all, Mizani is an expensive product line.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Jun 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *TwinkletOes26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif noir why do they base your scalp b4 relaxing then? Thats what i didnt get if its ok to base with vaseline then why isnt olive oil ok? Originally Posted by *missmignonne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, that's just the thing though... *you need to base the scalp while avoiding as much of the hair as possible because while technically you shouldn't relax the hair closer than 1/8 inch to the scalp, during the smoothing process relaxer usually makes its way toward the scalp*.* Vaseline having a creamy consistency is easier to control than olive oil and therefore easier to keep on the scalp and away from your hair itself*. If you got oil on your hair the relaxer wouldn't take properly. However if your stylist is implying that only Mizani's pre-relaxer base works with Mizani relaxer, she probably is just looking for a reason to charge you to subsidize her costs. After all, Mizani is an expensive product line. What she said. Plus, I know of some ladies on various forums who put olive oil in the relaxer itself to keep it from processing so fast, so their hair is underprocessed on purpose. Even though I'm no longer relaxed, when I was, I never based with anything except Vaseline or that particular line's scalp base.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Jun 28, 2009)

ok i asked a stylist on allexperts.com...this guy is the hairman i know hes a reliable source cos he use to advertise his salon on hair boutique.com and had videos of his work up...anywho here is what i wrote :

Ok i got my hair relaxed today at a salon and it is underprocessed. My stylist says that its because i used olive oil on my hair and scalp before coming in. I used some on my hair and on my scalp bc i am VERY sensitive i always have been lol.

Anywho she carried on about how the relaxer sat in my hair 20 mins and it still wasnt straight. She couldnt do a roller set bc my hair was too "kinky" still so she had to blow it out and flat iron it. She said that mizani relaxer is formulated to use only with other mizani products and the relaxer cant work through the new growth properly bc the olive oil is blocking it.

Now to me something in the milk aint clean. Ive based my scalp with olive oil before for YEARS and never had an issue with the relaxer taking. Is she full of it....or is she telling me the truth?What say you hairman?

Here is his response :

K,

I've never heard your milk expression before, but I like it, and as you say, "something ain't clean". She is full of it indeed, and is trying to blame you, and poor old olive oil, for her per workmanship. You know as well as I do (from the sound of your letter) that olive oil is not going to stop a sodium relaxer from working. It's not enopugh of a barrier and it also won't affect the PH of the product enough to make a difference. She may have used too mild a formula or some other problem. As far as MIZANI working ONLY with other MIZANI products, that's also a stretch. Although it is always better to use all one brand's products for a service, as they are meant to work synergistically, and enhance one another, the bottom line is that even if she used a MIAZANI relaxer and another brand's neutralizing shampoo and a thrid company's conditioner, it would still work, even if not quite as well. The hair will still straighten.

In the future though, you would do better with an actual basing cream rather than olive oil. And adding a bit of liquid lecithin to it will help it even more.

But again, you are absolutely right, my dear K.

Best of luck to you.

Stephe (hairman)

Originally Posted by *Noir Sakura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What she said. Plus, I know of some ladies on various forums who put olive oil in the relaxer itself to keep it from processing so fast, so their hair is underprocessed on purpose. Even though I'm no longer relaxed, when I was, I never based with anything except Vaseline or that particular line's scalp base. I used olive oil bc i saw it said it kept it from processing the hair too fast ..so i would expect it to have a little curl left bc bone striaght is not good for the hair health. its just this time it was like i hadnt even had the relaxer on..


----------



## Noir Sakura (Jun 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *TwinkletOes26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok i asked a stylist on allexperts.com...this guy is the hairman i know hes a reliable source cos he use to advertise his salon on hair boutique.com and had videos of his work up...anywho here is what i wrote :
Ok i got my hair relaxed today at a salon and it is underprocessed. My stylist says that its because i used olive oil on my hair and scalp before coming in. I used some on my hair and on my scalp bc i am VERY sensitive i always have been lol.

Anywho she carried on about how the relaxer sat in my hair 20 mins and it still wasnt straight. She couldnt do a roller set bc my hair was too "kinky" still so she had to blow it out and flat iron it. She said that mizani relaxer is formulated to use only with other mizani products and the relaxer cant work through the new growth properly bc the olive oil is blocking it.

Now to me something in the milk aint clean. Ive based my scalp with olive oil before for YEARS and never had an issue with the relaxer taking. Is she full of it....or is she telling me the truth?What say you hairman?

Here is his response :

K,

I've never heard your milk expression before, but I like it, and as you say, "something ain't clean". She is full of it indeed, and is trying to blame you, and poor old olive oil, for her per workmanship. You know as well as I do (from the sound of your letter) that olive oil is not going to stop a sodium relaxer from working. It's not enopugh of a barrier and it also won't affect the PH of the product enough to make a difference. She may have used too mild a formula or some other problem. As far as MIZANI working ONLY with other MIZANI products, that's also a stretch. Although it is always better to use all one brand's products for a service, as they are meant to work synergistically, and enhance one another, the bottom line is that even if she used a MIAZANI relaxer and another brand's neutralizing shampoo and a thrid company's conditioner, it would still work, even if not quite as well. The hair will still straighten.

In the future though, you would do better with an actual basing cream rather than olive oil. And adding a bit of liquid lecithin to it will help it even more.

But again, you are absolutely right, my dear K.

Best of luck to you.

Stephe (hairman)

*I used olive oil bc i saw it said it kept it from processing the hair too fast ..so i would expect it to have a little curl left bc bone striaght is not good for the hair health. its just this time it was like i hadnt even had the relaxer on..*

But you would have had to put the oil in the relaxer, not on your hair. It's hard to explain why the two things are different, but they are. 
But if it's really bothering you, maybe wait a month or so and do a mild corrective relaxer over the underprocessed parts.


----------



## nenaemon (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow im so happy i found this site cause the same thing happened to me. except i did the relaxer my self. Ive been using no-lye relaxers sence forever and i made the switch to lye mizani and before i relaxed my hair i based my scalp with jamacian black castor oil. i let the relaxersit for a good 25 minutes it didnt burn at all i was waiting for it to burn but nothin. i applied the relaxer to my whole head root to tip. then when it was time to wash i literlly had to was it 10 plus times cause my hair was so silky . but i got all the relaxer out,i air dried and i could still see my roots was still curly..


----------

